# Make an anime version of yourself!



## chuchoo (Jan 22, 2015)

http://www.rinmarugames.com/game/?game_id=421

Try to make one look as accurate to you as possible (selfie comparison is good too)

Or try to make a silly/unique one!


----------



## Murray (Jan 22, 2015)

how fun



Spoiler: this is me irl


----------



## PurpleLutari (Jan 22, 2015)

Ooh, I love games like this  The hair on mine is slightly less curly than me IRL because the game didn't seem to have a "lots of curls but also no fringe" option.. but it's spot on other than that!



Spoiler: this is mine!


----------



## Mariah (Jan 22, 2015)

Spoiler: Me


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 22, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Spoiler: Me



I like it!


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 22, 2015)

Spoiler: lol it me




got the sadboy tears and the batista bomb bandaid and am a wino


----------



## Joy (Jan 22, 2015)

Spoiler:  Me for the most part lol











This is fun


----------



## MishMeesh (Jan 22, 2015)

Spoiler: im cute











very real realism, I am a pokemon trainer, puppycat I choose youuuu


----------



## doveling (Jan 22, 2015)

ugh i wish they had hair infront of the shoulders ._.


Spoiler: yeah










ahah wow those thick sideburns 8 ) (which i don't have)


----------



## unravel (Jan 22, 2015)

Spoiler:  good game 11/10 ign









[/img]


----------



## Virals (Jan 22, 2015)

i live for these things


Spoiler



me if i was a fantasy character because im a huge NERD. i might make an oc out of this oh god





and then me normally wearing my mayors clothes


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 22, 2015)

Spoiler: I love these


----------



## Miss Vanian (Jan 22, 2015)

very accurate depiction of me. as you can see, i am your basic mopey goth child.


Spoiler


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 22, 2015)

Spoiler: When I was in school








haha what a nerd!





Spoiler: Today's...season!








maximum edge, still not getting those cats from girls.





Spoiler: Me in the future (I can predict these things)








SURPRISINGLY ACCURATE.


These are accurate ok


----------



## Azza (Jan 22, 2015)

Those skeletons are so creepy XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2015)

Hairs were pretty awkward since all of them are pretty much hairstyles not natural long/short ones. But I'll try.

- - - Post Merge - - -

View attachment 81594


----------



## Rasha (Jan 22, 2015)

eh I wanted to make a furry version of myself but this'll do I guess


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jan 22, 2015)

Spoiler: Itsa me


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 22, 2015)

aha oh these are so cute. 



Spoiler: it me


----------



## Kaiaa (Jan 22, 2015)

This is as close as I can get to me. I wish they had more clothes options though!


Spoiler


----------



## Megan. (Jan 22, 2015)

Spoiler: me c:











I wish there was more options for clothes and hair but oh well. It kinda looks like me. XD


----------



## Marii (Jan 22, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: lol it me
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kaiaa said:


> This is as close as I can get to me. I wish they had more clothes options though!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



these are so cute!!!

this is mine  



Spoiler


----------



## Feloreena (Jan 22, 2015)

These are pretty fun to make. As close as I could get:



Spoiler: Me


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 22, 2015)

Spoiler: This is so cute...







And so not me. =P I did my best.


----------



## Hyasynth (Jan 22, 2015)

Holy crap I love these things I could dress up these lame animu dollies all day


Spoiler: I don't actually own a gaming console but still










Accurate.


----------



## Oblivia (Jan 22, 2015)

Spoiler: :D







This is about as accurate as it's going to get since there weren't many hair options for those of us not sporting a femullet.


----------



## Pearls (Jan 22, 2015)

Spoiler










Close enough, though there could have been more clothing options


----------



## Chibiusa (Jan 22, 2015)

Pretty accurate.



Spoiler: self


----------



## Eldin (Jan 22, 2015)

Spoiler











ehh kind of accurate but there was no hair for what mine is. similar but shorter than this. 

and they have facial tattoos yet no facial piercings. c; need a septum in there! at least they had ice cream


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 22, 2015)

As close as I could make it look like me.  



Spoiler











The cake. <3


----------



## chuchoo (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh I forgot to post mine.



Spoiler


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 22, 2015)

Spoiler: I wanted to make a 3edgykawaii5u version








I want that bow, I just love eyeball based stuff


----------



## graceroxx (Jan 22, 2015)

Sorry I don't know how to use spoilers 
This is pretty much how I look at school every day.


----------



## (ciel) (Jan 22, 2015)

Spoiler







This is pretty much me right now. Hair too long, eyes too blue, and wardrobe too colourless.


----------



## Eldin (Jan 22, 2015)

(ciel) said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How can eyes be _too_ blue? That's like the eye colour everybody wants. 

You better watch your eyes, man. ;-;

with... your other eyes. idk you can't watch your eyes


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 22, 2015)

How do I save/copy it


----------



## PurpleLutari (Jan 22, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> How do I save/copy it



Press the Print Screen button first, then open MS Paint. Paste it in and crop it as needed 
There might be other methods but that's how I did it!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 22, 2015)

Spoiler: wink wonks











i don't wear hair clips irl but it looked nice on the game and the pony tail would be more down and less curly


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 22, 2015)

Ty!



Spoiler: yup


----------



## Minene (Jan 22, 2015)

Spoiler: this was fun


----------



## piichinu (Jan 22, 2015)

Spoiler











me in my school uniform i guess. they didnt have the hair shaped like a bow 'cause thats how i normally have mine


----------



## f11 (Jan 22, 2015)

Spoiler: me...kinda


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 22, 2015)

This is actually very accurate omg


Spoiler:  










Just slap on some Ninja Turtle PJ pants and you've got a spitting image of me (except this is way prettier omfg)​


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 22, 2015)

Spoiler: Eh it kinda looks like me







I like stabbing things...


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 22, 2015)

Man I love animoo, immatryit.



Spoiler: me i guess :/


----------



## Aryxia (Jan 22, 2015)

Tried to make it as accurate as possible. I think I did a pretty good job, although my lips are a little more pink-toned


Spoiler


----------



## Tao (Jan 22, 2015)

Spoiler: Close enough



View attachment 81672




Most of the hairstyles are way 'too anime' and the 'piercing' options didn't have anything I consider close to my ear piercings (as per usual), but it's a pretty good likeness I guess.


----------



## rosabelle (Jan 22, 2015)

I wish the bow was smaller because none of my hair bows irl are as big as this @__@ haha. My hair is pretty accurate~ woop


Spoiler


----------



## Bon Bonne (Jan 23, 2015)

wah, the image ended up really horribly compressed LOL



Spoiler: but I guess this me











sorta. hair isn't super accurate, but I felt like that curly top part works better than others, so I went with it.


----------



## CR33P (Jan 23, 2015)

i would but people are near me


----------



## kassie (Jan 23, 2015)

Spoiler: Animu me


----------



## samsquared (Jan 23, 2015)

Spoiler: ye


----------



## Saylor (Jan 23, 2015)

Spoiler: cool :)


----------



## crystalchild (Jan 23, 2015)

there was an attempt


Spoiler


----------



## lutrea (Jan 23, 2015)

Spoiler









Spoiler







yupyup.


----------



## P.K. (Jan 23, 2015)

Spoiler: Ye


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jan 23, 2015)

Spoiler: japanese phrase



how is it too large everyone else has the same sized image this is an outrage


----------



## Dustmop (Jan 23, 2015)

Spoiler: anime bathroom selfie


----------



## Fawning (Jan 23, 2015)

this is me



Spoiler


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 23, 2015)

Spoiler: C'est Moi! :o








I did my best, I'm always looking like a huge geek.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 23, 2015)

Yo


Spoiler















I made another one around a year ago, so I might as well include it here too


Spoiler














Both of these are relatively accurate.


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 23, 2015)

pretty much idc


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Jan 23, 2015)

They should have more clothes.



Spoiler: me?


----------



## lazuli (Jan 23, 2015)

this website took forever to load UGH


Spoiler:  








desu desu


----------



## Hipster (Jan 23, 2015)

Spoiler











Aww .. I always wear buns on my head tbh hhh.. just add bleach blonde parts in my hair then its pretty accurate from there


----------



## raeofsunshine (Jan 24, 2015)

Spoiler










it me!


----------



## pocky (Jan 24, 2015)

none of these eyebrows are big/angry enough for me


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 24, 2015)

computertrash said:


> desu desu


o dang wat a hotrod rebel!!


----------



## Princess Weeb (Jan 24, 2015)

why are there no ombre hair options ahah I never wear my hair up 
p.s it's missing 300 pounds of makeup too 


Spoiler: idk


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 24, 2015)

was fun to do


----------



## nekosync (Jan 24, 2015)

Spoiler: me


----------



## stumph (Jan 24, 2015)

recreating the ombre in my hair was so hard 



Spoiler


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jan 24, 2015)

OMG I HAD FUN. I made something other than me lol...


----------



## Delphine (Jan 24, 2015)

Spoiler: best I could do


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 24, 2015)

Spoiler: close enough c:


----------



## Cou (Jan 25, 2015)

Spoiler: i wish i was anime


----------



## olivetree123 (Jan 25, 2015)

Spoiler: me + elf x 50 cute


----------



## tokkio (Jan 25, 2015)

dear OP thank you for introducing this game to me lol its so fun???? i like it


----------



## Mango (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## ilovelush (Jan 25, 2015)

this game gives me a headache 



Spoiler


----------



## LaceGloves (Jan 25, 2015)

I tried to make it as accurate as possible. ^^;
I think I own that outfit...


Spoiler


----------



## Alyx (Jan 25, 2015)

Spoiler: yes me


----------



## Miss_March (Jan 25, 2015)

Perfectly me ^_^



Spoiler



​


----------



## Kitkatpaddywak (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes hello this is me


Spoiler


----------



## Javocado (Jan 26, 2015)

Spoiler: it's ya boi


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 26, 2015)

too many women, blech


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 26, 2015)

Teehee~ I made myself~ I'm quite happy with the outcome <3 <3



Spoiler


----------



## loubears (Jan 26, 2015)

Spoiler: that me -_-






im not really into anime things but that was fun


----------

